# CLOSED, thank you~!



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

I forgot that these were in my shop today!

I don't know if folks were wanting them, but I can open up my island for it.

Simple guidelines:

1. Just visit the shop! Please do not talk to villagers or wander off anywhere else!
2. Able Sisters is north up the path from my Airport. It's not far!
3. Donations/tips are welcome and appreciated (especially NMT or purple/blue flower hybrids), but not required!
4. Send me a DM and I'll give you the Dodo code! (Please be patient if a number of people are trying to get there at one time!) If you left a comment here, I will respond with a like when I have sent you the code.
5. Leave through the airport and NOT the minus (-) button, please! It will make shop purchases for others reset!
6. Able Sisters close in _a little less than an hour and a half_! So come soon if you want it!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

And an update: Celeste appeared at 8PM!


----------



## Vexul (Apr 15, 2020)

I would like to come please!


----------



## minnue (Apr 15, 2020)

May I come visit please! DMing


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d like to visit!


----------



## telluric (Apr 15, 2020)

Im interested!!


----------



## baobei (Apr 15, 2020)

aa i would love to visit as well! :') i'll bring an nmt!


----------



## shirocha (Apr 15, 2020)

Hii, can I please come!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

I've responded with likes to everyone who I have sent a code to!


----------



## storybymori (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m interested if you’re still hosting! Ty!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

storybymori said:


> I’m interested if you’re still hosting! Ty!



My island miiiight be full at the moment, but I'll send you a code when there's room!


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to drop by


----------



## radzcrossing (Apr 15, 2020)

can i come? i can tip nmt!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

I'll get to you guys as soon as some folks are done! Thank you for your patience! <3


----------



## jubi (Apr 15, 2020)

hi! can i come for the bunny ears and celeste please?


----------



## squidney (Apr 15, 2020)

May i visit pls c:


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come please if this is still open!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 15, 2020)

Would love to drop by. Have blue windflower hybrids for you


----------



## MollyMakAttack (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to drop by!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

Hang tight, guys! Full island and two more on the way---but I will definitely get to you!

However, I will prioritize those who need to see the Able's Sisters, as they're closing in 15 minutes! So let me know if you need them! Celeste should be here all night~


----------



## cloudysoot (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to come to visit celeste


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

Sorry for the waiting!

Able Sisters are CLOSED now, but Celeste is still here!

Also, two people left with minus button when I asked people not to do that... so Celeste may have teleported. I'll have to find her again...

I will DM the codes to remaining interested parties shortly!


----------



## magpies (Apr 15, 2020)

hello, if you're still inviting people i'd love to come and see celeste and can bring a purple mum as a tip!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

There has been a disconnection! : (

Please DM me again if you need a new code!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

Will be closing this soon unless anyone else needs to see Celeste~!


----------

